# Where do I belong?



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Cause I don't really know.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

There's not enough information provided for anyone to give you a profitable answer... 

If this is supposed to be some vent, then, err, feel better.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

That seems to be an element in my advice threads lately.

I guess I was hoping someone may have something in mind based on my presence on the forum. 

I've been child-like lately looking for some kind of love or validation and maybe hoping for something that can't happen too easily. It's kind of pathetic and sad.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey, you're doing better than most people.

_Do not deceive yourselves. If any of you think you are wise by the standards of this age, you should become fools so that you may become wise._


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Experiment and don't ever settle! just keep trying different things until you start to get some sort of idea, or sense of what works for you


Personally, I found love and validation in eating vegetarianism, smoking pot, and reading becoming a Marxist, and flaming liberal/slacker; who notoriously attracts mourns of scorn and hatred, typically from the elderly who always seem to be found of telling me to "get off their lawn" 


THE MORE YOU KNOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW....


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

With yourself.


----------



## RantnRave (May 1, 2015)

Right here. Embrace the amazing and astonish fact that you are alive. Ponder WTF is this experience?


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Lemxn said:


> With yourself.


That's curt. I don't think anyone wants to be by themselves all the time.


----------



## chinook (Sep 3, 2015)

You are a drop water in and endless ocean. Make whatever you want out of that.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

OdetoBegin said:


> That's curt. I don't think anyone wants to be by themselves all the time.


Of course not, but you need to know there's going to be times where you don't belong anywhere and be fine with it.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Rover, wanderer
Nomad, vagabond
Call me what you will

But I'll take my time anywhere
Free to speak my mind anywhere
And I'll redefine anywhere

Anywhere I roam
Where I lay my head is home


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Ehrmann said:


> Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. You are a child of the universe no less than the trees and the stars; you have a right to be here.


.


----------



## mkabi (Sep 4, 2015)

You belong right where you are. Every situation you encounter is for your greater development. You might feel lost and confused but with every passing day, with every situation conquered; small or big, your strength and knowledge increases and the picture becomes clearer. So just keep moving forward step by step, and before you know it, you'll look back with pride. :happy:

Soooooooooooo what are you waiting for??!!!! Don't stand in your way!!!!!! GO CREATE YOUR DREAMS!!!!!!!!


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

no one really belongs anywhere. it is all a lie and an illusion to keep people asleep at night.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

No need to search for belonging. Search for yourself and the feeling of belonging will come. It's harder to do than to say, but just focus on yourself and what your personal opinions about things are. Pretend there's a world where no one else's opinions have existed yet, but the same things are happening that are in this world. Think of what your opinion would be, then.


----------



## YellowDaffodil (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, you're an ISFP so..................... perhaps you belong over there. On the ISFP forum.

It's a start ?


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

It's difficult to find somewhere really to belong for more than a few moments. Though, I do belong with myself, and that's a enough for now. It's not really something to rush into either. There are nice moments where I do feel I belong, but it takes a lot to find something that I can come to and lay my head down (literally and figuratively) with my feet out. It takes effort and work to build on something and being willing to share yourself with someone else in a vulnerable way. I am guilty of feeling like I deserve this kind of place when I haven't really done much work and/or revealed much of myself to others. I do realize too that it's important to accept myself to some extent at least and maybe look at myself objectively and attempt to do good things that seem workable and constructive for others and myself. People have their guards up as well, so that's another thing to look to. Humor is often used as a defense mechanism. Sometimes people feel like they're an authority over you because of age and title (maybe this is true to an extent, and it's good to listen, but not if they make me anxious from the start, lol, it's hard to function at all without messing up that way).


----------

